# Stahlflex Leitungen



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen   Wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß ob es machbar wäre ein Pc mit wakü statt mit PUR auch mit stahlflex schläuchen zu verarbeiten......  

stahlflexleitungen

so mein ich das   Nur halt für den Pc geeignet,  hab leider nix gefunden auch über google nich  

A: Ich bin zu blöd zum googlen 
B: Es gibt keine stahlflex leitungen für den PC mit WAKÜ

Wenn ihr eine idee hättet das hinzubekommen wäre es toll 

Mfg TowLy_das_Handtuch


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2008)

Jegliche Stahlflexleitungen haben ihrem Namen entsprechend die Aufgabe, Druck möglichst verlustfrei von A nach B zu befördern. Dein Problem wird sein, dass du keine Leitungen mit entsprechenden Durchmessern findest, da hier andere Normen gelten. 

Beispiel: Wakü 10/8 wird bei Stahlflex schnell zu 10/3 (so in etwa)

Ich habe noch Stahlflexummantelung in der Garage liegen. Ich mache dir nachher mal ein Foto davon. Damit könntest du normale Schläuche ummanteln. Vorsicht ist jedoch geboten, da sie leitfähig ist.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. Oktober 2008)

Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus, als könne man die Leitung gut biegen, was im PC-Gehäuse aber notwendig wäre. Auch die Gefahr eines Kurzschlusses wäre mir zu groß. Da müsste man den Schlauch schon gut fixieren.
Deswegen wirst Du wohl auch Pionierarbeit leisten, wenn Du die Flexleitung verwendest.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (24. Oktober 2008)

hmmm naja  aus der traum ^^   naja wenn ich nen besser bezahlten job hab dann kann ich mir es leisten mein Sys zu schrotten    Hmm dann werd ich wohl zu PUR gehn müssen........ 

@ Klutten ich weiss was du meinst aber ich wurde so erzogen,  Wo ein wille ist, ist auch ein weg ^^


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2008)

> @ Klutten ich weiss was du meinst aber ich wurde so erzogen, Wo ein wille ist, ist auch ein weg ^^


Für Erziehungsmaßnahmen bin ich nicht zuständig. 

Foto folgt gleich ...gehe kurz raus. Meine Warnung galt nur dem vorsichtigen Umgang. Die Ummantelung darf eben nicht mit Platinen und Bauteilen in Berührung kommen - was sie im Normalfall auch nicht macht.

Bild 1: Neu und flach
Bild 2: Aufgeschoben um Kabel durchzuführen
Bild 3: Drahtgeflecht ist undankbar und bleibt gerne in seiner Form ^^


----------



## Alex89 (24. Oktober 2008)

also die Idee mit den Stahlflexleitungen ist auf jeden fall mal nicht schlecht!  also mit Kupferrohren lässt es sich realisieren, hab ich schon gemacht!  siehe: 
-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-47.html edit: Post Nr. 467

ich kann ja vllt auch mal das gleiche mit den Flexleitungen probieren, wird nur schwierig mit passenden Anschlüssen! ausserdem haben die ja meist auch ne vorgegebene Länge wenn man sie fertig kauft!  und die lassen sich schwer biegen, hab grad im Keller welche gefunden und mal probiert 

ich red mal mit meinen Dad, mal schauen was der so sagt 

MfG Alex


----------



## Alex89 (24. Oktober 2008)

im Anhang findet ihr ein Foto einer Stahlflexleitung + Anschluss! ich hoff es ist das, was ihr meint 

aussendurchmesser: 12mm
innendurchmesser: 6mm
anschlussgewinde: hier beidseitig 3/8 Zoll Überwurf

davon gibts nur andere Längen und Anschlussmöglichkeiten, keine anderen Durchmesser!!!

MfG Alex


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2008)

Ein O-Ring rein und dann passt es vielleicht sogar auf solche Anschlüsse:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle AG 1/4 62076


----------



## Alex89 (24. Oktober 2008)

also auf die 13/10 Anschraubtülle passen die Flexleitungen sicher nicht! grad probiert  dafür aber mit nem passenden O-Ring dazwischen auf die 10mm-Schneidringverschraubung! auch grad probiert 

die hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm Schneidringverschraubung gerade G1/4" (für Rohre) 10mm Schneidringverschraubung gerade G1/4" (für Rohre) 62078

MfG Alex


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man sich die Materialien mal durchließt -Stahl (Beschichtungen diverser Art haben im Waküeinsatz ihre Sinnlosigkeit bewiesen), Aluminium- dann würde ich die Dinger schon deswegen aussortieren. Der geringe Durchmesser ist das zweite KO Kriterium.

Wenn es nur um die Optik geht, würde ich mich mal im Sanitärzubehör umsehen - Anschlussschleuche für Wasserhähne sind i.d.R. Metallummantelt, haben Messinganschlüsse (Innenmaterial der Schläuche kenn ich nicht - aber in Leitungswasser scheints keine Probleme zu geben) und verwenden 1/4" Gewinde.
Höchstens die vorgegebenen Längen könnten ein Problem werden.


----------



## astartica (24. Oktober 2008)

du kannst für die optik auch sleevs über die schläuche ziehen...


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (24. Oktober 2008)

@ Alex89: Hey das sieht ja schick aus mit den kupper hmm wie hast du das mit den ganzen anschlüssen ect gemacht und mit zu längen und biegen ? ? Bin zwar Metallbauer aber mit wasser und rohren hab ich null plan ^^

Da könnt ich ja glatt von der idee abkommen mit den flex schläuchen 

@ astartica: was sind bitte sleevs ? ?   

@ rest danke für eure anteilnahme    aber ich hab keine lust auf die langweilige PUR schläuche ^^  ich will was ,,anderes,,


----------



## astartica (24. Oktober 2008)

sleeves sind die dinger welche die leute auf ihre kabel geben um die optik zu verbessern... hab ich aber auf schläuchen auch schon gesehen

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497217


----------



## Cool Man (25. Oktober 2008)

astartica schrieb:


> sleeves sind die dinger welche die leute auf ihre kabel geben um die optik zu verbessern... hab ich aber auf schläuchen auch schon gesehen
> 
> [Guide] Kabelmodding - Sleeving - Pin-Remover-HowTo's - Forum de Luxx


dann würde ich aber zu Sleeves raten , welche nicht ausfransen , was bei normalen Sleeves schnell passiert . 
Und das , sieht dann blöd aus . ^^


----------



## astartica (26. Oktober 2008)

an den enden ein kleines stück schrumpfschlauch drauf und nix franst mehr aus


----------



## Cool Man (26. Oktober 2008)

astartica schrieb:


> an den enden ein kleines stück schrumpfschlauch drauf und nix franst mehr aus



Ja schon , nur bei der Montage , fransen Sie schon gerne aus , ist jedenfalls bei mir so . ( wenn ich das Sleeve über die Stecker schiebe )  
Bin jetzt dazu übergegangen , den Sleeve etwas länger zu machen , und das ausgefranzte abzuschneiden . Dann den Schrumpfschlauch drüber .^^


----------



## ohje (26. Oktober 2008)

Cool Man schrieb:


> Ja schon , nur bei der Montage , fransen Sie schon gerne aus , ist jedenfalls bei mir so . ( wenn ich das Sleeve über die Stecker schiebe )
> Bin jetzt dazu übergegangen , den Sleeve etwas länger zu machen , und das ausgefranzte abzuschneiden . Dann den Schrumpfschlauch drüber .^^



ich muss zwar gestehen, dass ich noch nie geslevet habe, aber so weit ich informiert bin, macht man dafür die Stecker ab vom Kabel


----------



## Cool Man (27. Oktober 2008)

ohje schrieb:


> ich muss zwar gestehen, dass ich noch nie geslevet habe, aber so weit ich informiert bin, macht man dafür die Stecker ab vom Kabel



Wenn man das passende Werkzeug für alle Stecker-Typen hat , dann ja , wenn nicht , dann eben über die Stecker .


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Oktober 2008)

Ist ne schöne sache! ABer sdo kabel wie beim Lüfter kan man auch mit tesa umwickeln!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2008)

Cool Man schrieb:


> Wenn man das passende Werkzeug für alle Stecker-Typen hat , dann ja , wenn nicht , dann eben über die Stecker .



Hmm - beim Mainbordstecker ists schwierig, aber für alle anderen reicht n Uhrmacherschraubenzieher.


----------

